# Turbocharged 2001 Sentra GXE dyno results



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Alright, excuse the slow responses to the thread, my network in the apartments is down. 

9psi, untuned baseline: 

166.7hp @ 5500 rpm 

179.3tq @ 4500 rpm 


upped boost with spike at 10.2psi and settling to 9psi: 

182.1hp @ 5000rpm 

190.8tq @ 5100rpm 

And the final tuned setup that I stuck with: 
Upped boost, starts at 11psi, settles at 10psi: 

191.7hp @ 6000 rpm 

195.4tq @ 5000 rpm 


As soon as my network is back up and I'm not on dialup anymore I will take pics of the printouts and upload the pics of me at the shop....and when I get my website running, I'll upload the video I took of the computer on the last run. 

For those of you who don't believe me, there was a witness, and I will post the phone number of the shop so you can speak to the owner who did the tuning, or you can be patient and wait for the printouts. 


Protech manifold...............THANKS BRUCE!!!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice trq #'s :thumbup:
why didnt u rev it more? whats the EMS...is it just an AFC? cant wait for the dyno plot and picas


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Good numbers man! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just an SAFC....manual boost controller. I figure with the profec B I'm pickin up, holding a steady 11psi will get me above 200whp


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

James said:


> *Good numbers man! Keep up the good work!! *


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Nice*

Very nice numbers man. I'd love to see the charts to see how your power band compares to the GA's (boosted of course).


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

YO bro. Just relieased m almost having the same set up as u. A T28 with oni SAFC as tunning factor n a mannual boost controller. But me oni boost to 0.3bar. Was wondering what kind of injectors u are using n how u tune the SAFC to adjust your setting if u are using the higher cc injectors? M going to boost up my boost, but cause my injectors have not arrived, so waiting n learning from u.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nisb14, what engine are you running?


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

Bro. M running on a ga15de, jdm spec.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well man, GA and QG are a different family...........I couldn't tell you what settings to use because I don't know what all your setup is and I don't know how the engine naturally goes in terms of fuel/air mixture.
Take it to a shop and dyno tune it!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

good to see you got everything worked out on your car. what do you think your max boost will be?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

to be honest I have no idea. I'm gettin a profec b soon enough here and I plan to leave it set at 11psi............fine tune that, maybe fix my cat-back exhaust since I just picked up a welder.


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *well man, GA and QG are a different family...........I couldn't tell you what settings to use because I don't know what all your setup is and I don't know how the engine naturally goes in terms of fuel/air mixture.
> Take it to a shop and dyno tune it! *


Hi bro. sorry to reply so late.
Ya .i agreed dyno will be better n instant. But, my local tunner do not believe in safc tunning,n oso they will not do it. thats y i have order a n emanage to support my boost. 

But, after seening what u have done, i would like to fully maximise the SAFC.

Actually bro, Let say my ga15de injectors are 185cc, n , changing to S14 injectors at 370cc. So whats your opinion on the setting on the 1000~4000rpm range on the SAFC?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, if you've got a larger fuel pump and what not, you might need to lean out parts of the rpm range........but the only way to tell is by dynoing with a wideband o2 sensor reading.


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *well, if you've got a larger fuel pump and what not, you might need to lean out parts of the rpm range........but the only way to tell is by dynoing with a wideband o2 sensor reading. *


Hi Bro. 
That means i need 2 change my fuel pump? is that what u have done oso? well sorry 4 being so long winded, but me quite new to tc n want to find out more on the net rather then being con by my local mec.
Like what u say, i will find a local tunner n dyno tune my car with the safc n larger injectors. But need to find out from u about the fuel pump stuff.


----------

